# 12.1 beta



## Terpentijn (Oct 2, 2019)

Is updating from 12.1-beta to 12.1-RELEASE easy?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Yes.



Man of much knowledge, many posts, and few words.


----------



## Terpentijn (Oct 3, 2019)

Geezer said:


> Man of much knowledge, many posts, and few words.


Too few in this case because it did not help me one bit. I'm running RELEASE now and wait for the 12.1 RELEASE. I'm sure there will be info how to update when the time comes. It's been years ago that I ran fbsd. Version 8 to 10. Linux after that. And now back on fbsd. My main problems lie in finding the right system settings. In Linux it's all done for you. At least most of the time. I do a lot of reading to catch up but at times it's easier to ask for help on the forum.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2019)

Terpentijn said:


> ... I'm running RELEASE now and wait for the 12.1 RELEASE.



So wait!

12.0 is pretty good. And tunes itself much more than previous versions. You can make a pretty good server, and a pretty good desktop more or less out of the box. I change much fewer sysctl variables than I used to, and with care.

Do agree that graphics drivers can take a little fiddling.

Tried linux red hat twenty years ago. Load of far king [EXPURGATED]expletive[/EXPURGATED].


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2019)

Terpentijn said:


> I'm sure there will be info how to update when the time comes.


They're all the same, `freebsd-update -r <RELEASEVERSION> upgrade` and `freebsd-update install`. For minor upgrades this is usually everything you need to do. For major version upgrades you typically have to run `freebsd-update install` three times in a row. The first run upgrades the kernel, reboot, second run upgrades world, then reinstall _every_ package/port, and then the third and last run removes old libraries and such.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 4, 2019)

23.2. FreeBSD Update


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 4, 2019)

Terpentijn said:


> My main problems lie in finding the right system settings. In Linux it's all done for you. At least most of the time. I do a lot of reading to catch up but at times it's easier to ask for help on the forum.



It's expected you do your homework before asking questions. If you have a legitimate question you can't figure out somebody will be more than willing to help you. Asking questions without putting in the work to figure it out yourself won't help you technically or in getting help if that's all you're doing. If it's basic settings I might cover that in my tutorial. If not the Handbook or Google are your friends.

I would rather struggle to figure it out if that's what it took than ask a question.


----------

